# My generation is full of idiots.



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish people still did more in-person, too, though I love the internet. It is difficult for me to relate to a lot of people I come across, partly because I am autistic (also diagnosed multiple times). When I was in high school I wasn't allowed to use the internet and ipods weren't around, so it was quite a different experience for me. I have an mp3 player, but barely use it, and I use Facebook, but I'm not obsessed with it (I admit to being obsessed with LiveJournal, though, but I get a lot more personal on there).


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Fucking losers. Seriously.


----------

